# Ein eigenes Betriebssystem fragen Thread



## cinema (3. November 2010)

Hey Leute.

Ich würde gerne diesen Thread nutzen, um alle Fragen die sich um das Tutorial, etc. handeln zu beseitigen.

Um nicht immer ein neues Thema aufmachen zu müssen, werde ich diesen Thread immer mit meinen Fragen füllen.

So, damit es auch eine erste Frage gibt:

Ich habe ein .img mit dem Programm ImgBurn erstellt, und erfolgreich in VB eingebunden. Nun starte ich die VM, und er bleibt stecken.

Also er ladet nicht weiter. Stehen bleibt er bei einen schwarzen Fenster, mit einen "_". 

Den Code habe ich einmal vom Tutorial abgeschrieben, und einmal kopiert. Also kann es an dem (hoffentlich) nicht liegen.

MFG cinema


----------



## Yaslaw (3. November 2010)

cinema hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde gerne diesen Thread nutzen, um alle Fragen die sich um das Tutorial, etc. handeln zu beseitigen.


Ein Link zu besagtem Tutorial könnt meiner bescheidener Meinung nach nicht schaden


----------



## cinema (3. November 2010)

yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> Ein Link zu besagtem Tutorial könnt meiner bescheidener Meinung nach nicht schaden


 
Entschuldigung. Dachte, dass das selbsterklärend ist, welches Tutorial ich meine.

Es geht um dieses: http://www.tutorials.de/programming-tutorials/20706-ein-eigenes-kleines-betriebssystem.html


----------



## Yaslaw (3. November 2010)

Thx. Bei einigen Hundert Tutorials ist leider nix eindeutig. AUf die schnelle Suche hatte ich nämlich keines gefunden *g*


----------



## deepthroat (4. November 2010)

Hi.

Mit ImgBurn kannst du ja nur CD Images erstellen.

Damit so ein CD Image bootbar ist, muß man eine El Torito kompatibles CD Image erstellen. Hast du das gemacht? Geht das überhaupt mit ImgBurn?

Erstell doch einfach ein Floppy Image, z.B. mit bfi (http://www.nu2.nu/bfi/).

Gruß


----------



## cinema (6. November 2010)

Also, ich habe mit ImgBurn eine .iso (CD Image) und ein Floppy Image erstellt. Beide kann ich nun auch ohne Fehler mit Visual Box mounten, doch es bleibt dann immer stecken im schwarzen Bildschirm, mit einem " _ ".

Ich glaube das liegt an den bytes des Sektores. 

Das ist die Meldung von ImgBurn:


> 2 Files, 0 Folders
> 
> Content Type: Data
> 
> ...



Habe eine .iso erstellt.

Jetzt habe ich im Ausgabe Ordner:

*os.iso
os.mds*

Die gleiche ausgabe kommt auch, wenn ich ein .img erstelle.

Kann es nun sein, dass es Probleme mit den sektoren gibt? Kann es sein, dass im ersten Sektor keine 512 byte große Datei ist?


----------



## BassBox (7. November 2010)

Also ich weiß einen weg um ein selbst programiertes os von cd zu booten
du Brauchst:
Ashampoo Burning Studio 2010 (funktioniert auch mit der testversion)
Rawrite    (wie das aus diesem tutorial http://www.tutorials.de/programming-tutorials/20706-ein-eigenes-kleines-betriebssystem.html habe blos noch keinen download link gefunden)
Rawwrite (http://www.pcwelt.de/downloads/Raw-Write-0-6-starten-577062.html)

So:
- du nimst rawrite und brennst dein os wie gehabt auf diskette.
- dann öffnest du rawwrite und gehst auf die funktion read und stellst das diskettenlaufwerk ein (A
- dann noch den pfad ond den dateinamen für das imgae eingeben und dann auf read klicken
- danach öffnest du das Burnigstudio und gehst auf expertenfunktionen/ daten cd/dvd/blueray mit      experten funktionen erstellen.

-dann stellst du ein:
 Iso 9660- level 1
 Kein joliet
 kein udf
 mache cd/dvd/Blu-ray bootfähig (häkchen setzen)
 Boot image typ auswählen (1,44 MB Disketten Boot-image)
 Pfad des mit rawwrite erstellten disketten abbilds angeben
- und auf weiter klicken 
- noch irgend eine leere datei oder ein readme zur brennliste hinzufügen
- weiter, nurnoch laufwerk auswählen und Brennen

Voila dein os bootet von cd.


----------

